
Most web frameworks are broken - nreece
http://rethrick.wordpress.com/2008/07/13/most-web-frameworks-are-broken/
======
icey
I can sum this entire posting up into six words:

Dynamic languages hard; static typing good!

And I'm pretty sure I can squeeze the rebuttal into six words as well:

Static typing stifling; dynamic languages liberating!

(Please excuse the caveman grammar; six words seemed like a nice number to
shoot for.)

